# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Algae scrubber

## António Vitor

Quero dinamizar o espaço que tenho na sump (espaço vertical), vou criar com uns restos de acrilico uma placa perfurada para um algae scrubber, ou em português um lavador de algas.

A finalidade é mesmo ter algas com fartura, e tapar parte da iluminação que está a incidir no escucmador.

Removedores de fosfatos, sinceramente não são viáveis económicamente, tenho aqui uma saqueta que custou os olhos da cara. O que eu quero é mesmo cyanos com fartura...
 :Big Grin: 

vejam alguns videos 





ainda está só na minha mente mas será o meu próximo projecto.
O rowaphos está caro...
lol

----------


## António Vitor

mais um video

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Recordo-me que alguém (não sei se o Anthony) já tinha mostrado aqui essa técnica.
Depois lá está, se alguém colocou em prática... não colocou aqui os resultados...

Vou seguir com atenção e estudar o assunto.

Como dizem os pinguins do Madagáscar 1, "Sorrir e acenar, Sorrir e acenar!"

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas

Mas afinal, para que serve isto ?

A unica coisa que me ocorre pelas ideias, é que sirva para que as algas passem a nascer aqui em vez de nascerem nos vidros e na rocha.

E para quem não tem luz na sump, tambem resulta ? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

A ideia é ter algas!
Em local oportuno...

As algas são excelente removedoras de nutrientes. Porque não potenciar a sua existência, volto a dizer, em local oportuno...

Ausência de luz... talvez não...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Neste Pc não consigo ver os vídeos mas presumo que seja do género de um filtro que vi num fórum e que está replicado em outros tantos, deixo o link abaixo:
Mega-Powerful Nitrate and Phosphate Remover Replaces Skimmer, Refugium, Everything - Reef Sanctuary

Tem muito exemplos no link, comecei há dois dias com o meu filtro, logo que possa coloco as fotos (entretanto retirei o escumador).
A iluminação a utilizar certamente fará a diferença, básicamente o filtro tem a função de criar algas na rede (ou o que quiserem colocar, desde que dê para as algas se fixar) que é banhada por um fluxo uniforme, essas algas estando expostas a um foco de luz 18h por dia irão crescer e exportar nitratos, fosfatos e outras coisas prejudiciais. Para remover os fosfatos e nitratos é retirar as algas, deixando alguma coisa na rede para retomar o processo.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## António Vitor

Ainda não o fiz, e sinto-me virado para improvisar usando a minha experiência, e aproveitando ao máximo o local de colonização das algas...

ou seja ter mais algas em menor espaço.

Os que eu aqui vejo são formados por placas, não é nada eficiente e só usa o espaço num plano, a 2 dimensões embora alguns tenham frente e verso.

Fazer o upgrade para 3 dimensões...dei conta que nos caules do meu mangal, juntaa-se algas, sem muito esforço...

e que tal colocal tipo um vaso (ou algo semelhante que não flutue) com varetas esticadinhas tipo daquelas para amparar as plantas....podemos adicionar muitas... colocar alta intensidade no local de luz (pode ser 24/24 horas), luz muito próxima, pode ser poucos watts tem de estar próxima, e dá a ideia que por espaço bate estes algae scrubbers, em área possivel de ser colonizada e rentabilizando o espaço e não precisando de bombas...

tem é de estar próxima da caida de uma das divisões da minha sump, para levar com fluxo constante de água, ou terá de ter bomba das fraquuinhas para aumentar a circulação.

A construção fica mais simples, mais eficiente e mais barata...na onda de outros diy que fiz no passado como o meu overflow canalizado...
hehe


Estou agora a imaginar uma hqi de 150w a iluminar uma sump cheia de palitada...em poucas semanas ficava cheia de algas, imagino eu...com uma bomba a mandar água para a tal palitada...
o choque com as superficies cilindricas fazia a água chegar a toda e qualquer zona mais longinqua...

Se calhar já alguém tinha pensado nisto, não sei...mas retirar os palitos e os limpar também me parece simples e pode tipo ser só alguns, em cada semana...isto adicionado com uma dsb pode talvez ser mais eficiente que usaar chaetomorpha, as microalgas, crescem bem mais rápidamente...

o facto de espetar e retirar os "palitos" podoeria até ser benefico para a dsb...libertando alguns gases menos bons que se acumulariam...

para potenciar o co2, podia arranjar uma forma de conceber um chuveiro...tal como essas placas o co2 fica elevado...mas quem tem reactor de cálcio como eu, acho que mergulhado serve perfeitamente...
 :Wink:

----------


## João Seguro

boas, parece-me uma óptima aposta. porém depois não se vão criar muitas algas no aquário principal também devido à falta de escumador?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

João, ninguém falou em retirar o escumador...

O Algae scrubber não substitui o escumador...
A Chaetomorpha não substitui o escumador...
Os Mangues não substituem o escumador...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

sim, tens razão, estava a confundir com o link que Miguel Correia deu...




> Olá,
> 
> Neste Pc não consigo ver os vídeos mas presumo que seja do género de um filtro que vi num fórum e que está replicado em outros tantos, deixo o link abaixo:
> 
> Mega-Powerful Nitrate and Phosphate Remover Replaces Skimmer, Refugium, Everything - Reef Sanctuary



lá eles falam sobre este tipo de filtração por si só baixar o nível de nitratos e fosfatos até 0...

a minha dúvida era relativamente a isso.

porém mesmo mantendo o escumador e incorporando este sistema, não iremos propagar essas algas para o aquário principal pela bomba de reposição?

----------


## António Vitor

Isso é o tal erro das pessoas, pensam que podem ter um aquário sem algas...

impossible...
podem ter estas quase imperceptiveis mas que elas estão lá....estão...á espera de um desleixo...
 :Big Grin: 

Em vez de fazer guerra a elas, inúteis, elas ganham seempre...
 :Big Grin: 
no fim pelo menos... é juntarmo-nos a elas...tentar aliar estas, e as suas caracteristicas em beneficio do sistema...
que isto pode aumentar o numero dee esporos no sistema de algas,  talvez.... mas quem tem herbivoros, pode até ser benéfico.... não será um sisteema fechado, mas pode se aproximar, e talvez um passo do aquário perfeito que não existe.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mantive durante algum tempo um refúgio com Chaeto iluminada em contra-ciclo.

Como sou conservador no que toca a peixes tenho poucos e dou-lhes comida de forma contida.

O escumador que tenho é bastante potente.

Ora o conjunto dessas circunstâncias fez com que os corais ficassem aparentemente com problemas de disponibilidade de nutrientes essenciais.

O que quero dizer com isto é que se o aquário já está completamente equilibrado com fosfatos e nitratos ilegíveis, colocar algas pode ser arranjar competição para os corais.

No meu caso o dia em que acabei com a Chaeto foi o dia em que o meu sistema arrancou de facto no que toca a corais...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Apenas como complemento de informação.

Na canalização de um sistema, em especial na que traz a agua de retorno a sump, ao longo dos meses e anos estas mesmas algas vão aparecendo. Muitos dos nutrientes são também aí consumidos.

----------


## João Seguro

ninguém acabou por experimentar para poder relatar como foi, fotos e medições de nitratos, fosfatos....

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Posso dizer que com a Chaeto e sem a Chaeto mantive os dois parâmetros a zero. Conclui-se que as algas do ponto de vista de combate ao PO4- e NO3- não estavam aparentemente a acrescentar valor ao sistema .

----------


## MAXIMO Marco

Bom Dia a todos

Sou jovenzinho neste forum, por isso antes de mais nada vous brevemente me apresentar

Chamo-me Marco MAXIMO
Sou de origem portuguesa, mas vivendo em Paris na França
Tenho um aquario de 400 Litros com algumas coisas feitas por mim mesmo
Estou praticando aquariofilia marinha a quase 2 anos

No que consta ao topico deste forum, estou-me documentando a algum tempo sobre este typo de filtros et jà comprei o necessario para fazer um e experimentar

tenho aqui um link que de certeza vos interesserà bastante, embora seja em ingles

muitos modelos de filtros dos mais basicos atè os mais elaborados, algumas estatisticas com fluxo de agua et alturas a respeitar


Algae Scrubbers &bull; Index page

Boa Leitura
Marco

----------


## António Vitor

lembrei-me que tinha colocado este tópico há algum tempo...

tentar explicar da forma mais simples e sucinta como criei agora este meu novo scrubber, até a parte da iluminação, que irei adicionar já de seguida com um novo reply.

*material:*
tubo de pvc (onde vamos "afixar" a rede com algas) do tamanho que queremos (largura, de forma a caber na sump, mais largo melhor, mais superficie para as algas), tubagem de pvc para  ligação a este tubo, serrote ou tico tico, berbequim, rede tipo mosquitos, um tubo de rega com o comprimento deste tubo de pvc.

1º etapa furar o tal tubo com broca de 5 mm +/-,  tenham cuidado para não se aleijarem, furar um tubo redondo pode não ser fácil.
quanto mais furos melhor...
eu fiz uns 18 penso ...

Usar brocas de maior diametro pode ser boa ideia...mas não façam os buracos extremamente grandes, porque pode não chegar tanta água aos outros buracos...fica só pelos primeiros...claro que isto fica colmato se aumentarem ainda mais o caudal...tudo depende da largura deste do caudal que está a receber, portanto não façam isto dos 4mm como algo óptimo (_não gosto do acordo ortográfico_) que não podem mudar...devem e podem.
 :Wink: 
De seguida abrir um rasgo (tarefa meio dificil, porque é um rasgo apenas a unir os furos), usei um tico tico, mas presumo com arte e pericia conseguia-se fazer com serrote...aqui é ter ainda mais cuidado. acho que esta tarefa tem algum risco para a integridade, usem óculos e luvas de trabalho..

o tubo nas extremidades não vai ficar rasgado, só um rasgo a unir os furos, todos eles...

Em baixo pode ver uma outra experiencia com rasgos transversais, ERRO (tubagem de cima na imagem)!
O tubo de baixo com o rasgo a unir os furos é muito superior!



2º etapa cortar a tal rede de forma a ficar com o dobro do comprimento que queremos, temos de a dobrar (é fina), e é nessa forma dobrada que a vamos usar, ter em atenção que a rede tem de ficar com a ponta inferior molhada, não queremos ouvir salpicos de água. Em relação à largura terá a largura do tal rasgo que falei atrás...
Em relação ao comprimento é quanto maior melhor... só que estamos condicionados pela altura que temos disponivel na sump.
pois...a minha ainda é bem alta!

3º etapa: Esta também é complicada, mas consegue-se com alguma dificuldade, (hehe) enfiar a rede no tal rasgo, esta rede vai entrar aqui na tal dobra (as pontas da rede ficam em baixo),devagarinho desde uma extremidade do rasgo, usando uma chave de fendas para abrir ligeiramente o rasgo entre furos, e com auxilio do tal tubo de rega vamos puxando a rede para dentro do tubo, ficando o tubo de rega a impedir que este saia... o tubo de rega vamos enfiando enfiando para dentro da dobra até termos toda a rede dentro do tubo...
ver foto:



4º etapa e final: está quase tudo!
agora é ligar este tubo á tubagem de retorno que vem do aquário podem usar uniões em pvc ou mesmo só por encaixe, o meu está encaixado com teflon, por facilidade para retirar mais fácilmente. podem usar outra coisa qualquer...



de seguida vou falar no diy leds da forma de iluminar isto, no entanto há muitas formas e todas válidas, usar luz branca e não actinicas aqui...
 :Big Grin: 
(num próximo post)

Isto não aguenta um caudal infinito, mas esta forma é a forma que encontrei de ter um máximo de caudal sem riscos de salpicos, mas pode acontecer...
colocar uma protecção em acrilico em ambos os lados para se tal ocorrer não sair água do aquário...

eu tenho muita confiança dai não ter colocado nada.
também tenho um débito baixo, talvez 2000 litros se tanto a passar na rede.

Não se esqueçam de tapar o lado oposto onde entra a água do retorno no tubo, com um tampão...
senão a água sairia só por ai...


mais fotos:

outra versão, que é inferior ao tal rasgo...

----------


## António Vitor

> Quero dinamizar o espaço que tenho na sump (espaço vertical), vou criar com uns restos de acrilico uma placa perfurada para um algae scrubber, ou em português um lavador de algas.
> 
> A finalidade é mesmo ter algas com fartura, e tapar parte da iluminação que está a incidir no escucmador.
> 
> Removedores de fosfatos, sinceramente não são viáveis económicamente, tenho aqui uma saqueta que custou os olhos da cara. O que eu quero é mesmo cyanos com fartura...
> 
> 
> vejam alguns videos 
> 
> ...


Xi desgraçado....tanto trabalho

não sei se é por deixar as algas ganhar mais espessura mas a limpeza do meu algae scruber demora 30 segundos e é tipo descascar uma banana...
 :Wink: 
talvez seja por ter uma rede flexivel...

que raio de algae scrubbers são estes????
lol

----------


## António Vitor

mais fácil não?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> mais fácil não?


Ganda Nojo!!!! :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy: 

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Agora mais a sério...

Cuidado que vou-te provocar ao máximo!!!  :SbClown: 

Com o advento dos leds e alguma abertura de espírito que parece assaltar a aquariofilia de reef, num dia destes alguém pega na tua ideia, lima-lhe umas boas arestas e começa a vender scrubbers como alternativa barata (e eventualmente mais eficiente, leva lá a taça,  :SbSourire2: ) aos skimmers.

Pontos a melhorar no teu sistema para depois o tornares comerciável:

- precisa duma ligação mais ou menos universal para receber a água que vem do aquário e direccioná-la para o tubo de distribuição e a tela.
- precisa dum foco que ilumine a tela mais uniformente e respectiva solução universal para ser fixado com segurança (pode vir ou não com temporizador)
- o ideal é o produto vir com duas telas e uma solução de fixação simples que permita tirar a que já está carregada de algas e colocar uma nova em segundos
- o tubo de distribuição também carece dum esquema de fixação universal

Pensa nisso... estás sempre a queixar-te que os portugueses são isto e aquilo, que não arriscam e tal, que os malandros lá de fora comem-nos as papas na cabeça, por isso chega-te à frente!!!!  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2: 

O meu skimmer H&S veio da Alemanha há 7 anos e nada mais é que vários pedaços de PVC standard cortados e colados. A única coisa que tem de mais complexa é o respectivo "pescoço" onde se fez uma deformação a quente para ficar cónico. Custavam quase 500 eur na altura... Em material incluindo bomba dificilmente saem por mais de 120... Vendiam-se como pães quentes... 

Cheira-me que neste Fórum tens gente com capacidade empreendedora suficiente para te apoiar.

O investimento inicial até nem me parece grande, se queres a minha opinião e o esquema que bolaste encaixa virtualmente nos sistemas comuns de tanque + sump.

Quanto a marketing - ebay, lojas nacionais, contactos com as grandes lojas online europeias e americanas, o céu é o limite...

----------


## António Vitor

> Ganda Nojo!!!!     
> 
>      
> 
> Agora mais a sério...
> 
> Cuidado que vou-te provocar ao máximo!!! 
> 
> Com o advento dos leds e alguma abertura de espírito que parece assaltar a aquariofilia de reef, num dia destes alguém pega na tua ideia, lima-lhe umas boas arestas e começa a vender scrubbers como alternativa barata (e eventualmente mais eficiente, leva lá a taça, ) aos skimmers.
> ...


Em meados dos anos 70 houve algae skimmers mas fracassaram, mas se meter leds ao barulho e algo que possa ser redimensionado no local, talvez fosse possivel.
um conjunto.
Para evitar salpicos até se podia fazer uma cortina de plasticos redonda, como nos nossos duches... que seria transparente.
com a adição dos leds poderia ser viável. mas era mais pelos leds...
 :Wink: 

mas para ter vendas o meu aquário tem de estar melhor.
com um aquário de sonho era um cair encomendas...

depois podia-se fazer vários modelos, para diferentes caudais de retorno.
fazendo os furos maiores ou mais pequenos.
 :Big Grin: 

Agora o escumador é mais vendável...tem bombas e tem espuma, e tem...não sei..
por muito melhor que um algae scrubber seja....este fracassou...

Se calhar eram mal fabricados, e tinham salpicos e eu se calhar inventei um sistema failproof.

para além de ter a água num brinco (com carvão, para não amarelar a água), se tivesse uma fonte de plancton este teria muitissimo mais probabilidade em vingar, aliás quero fertilizar isto com água da indonésia...

sério...
falo com algum vendedor, para me contactar quando tiver algum carregamento com água natural, tipo rocha viva...
tenho aqui ao lado a TMC mas não me deixam entrar...
lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Contas por alto quanto custa um scruber equivalente ao teu (que sustente um tanque de 100 galões para usar um standard mais internacional)?

- pvc e tela 5 eur
- leds (5 XR-E) com fonte, dissipador e driver 50 eur
- temporizador 5 eur
- dispositivos de fixação/ligação 20 eur

Total: 80 eur

Falo de preços muito por cima. Admito que facilmente chegues a um custo de 50 com algum volume e selecção de fornecedores.

Ora, considerando apenas venda directa, se comercializares a 150 eur, preço perfeitamente dentro dos parâmetros de custo, um comprador poupa facilmente 200 eur ou mais num skimmer de última geração para o mesmo volume de água e tu fazes 100 eur por cada venda.

----------


## António Vitor

> Contas por alto quanto custa um scruber equivalente ao teu (que sustente um tanque de 100 galões para usar um standard mais internacional)?
> 
> - pvc e tela 5 eur
> - leds (5 XR-E) com fonte, dissipador e driver 50 eur
> - temporizador 5 eur
> - dispositivos de fixação/ligação 20 eur
> 
> Total: 80 eur
> 
> ...


leds:
dissipador 10 euros
4 xp-g 15 euros
buck (que podemos fabricar), mas usei um de 10 euros
fonte, pode ser dos chinocas 10 euros
pvc 10 euros com uniões.
rede uns 3-4 euros
é isto...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> leds:
> dissipador 10 euros
> 4 xp-g 15 euros
> buck (que podemos fabricar), mas usei um de 10 euros
> fonte, pode ser dos chinocas 10 euros
> pvc 10 euros com uniões.
> rede uns 3-4 euros
> é isto...


Ou seja... 60 eur para substituir um gingarelho que no qual alguns gastam 600 para o mesmo volume de água e peixes...

----------


## António Vitor

> Ou seja... 60 eur para substituir um gingarelho que no qual alguns gastam 600 para o mesmo volume de água e peixes...


exact....ement...
 :Wink:

----------

